
'iOS security is f*****' says exploit broker Zerodium - ToFab123
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/14/zerodium_ios_flaws/
======
bzb3
Why the stars. We're all grownups here... I believe.

~~~
freedomben
I don't really care one way or the other, but it's nice for people at work to
not have profanity on their screen and there are plenty of adults that don't
appreciate that kind of language.

Why _not_ the stars?

~~~
gccxsse
What is the point of the stars if we all know exactly what's under it?

~~~
wahern
It's a compromise.

Option 1: Never permit vulgar language in public settings to satisfy people
who are offended.

Option 2: Always permit vulgar language in public settings to satisfy those
who wish to be vulgarly expressive.

Option 3: Use euphemisms and placeholders, so everybody gets something but not
everything. Crucially, it signals mutual respect.

See, also,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polite_fiction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polite_fiction)

